# Fake Nintendo 64 games



## Virdoo (Nov 22, 2018)

Does anyone has any infos about fake N64 games? Specific about Pokemon stadium (2). I'm unable to find any concern infos about that topic so I'm wondering if bootlegs are a thing in N64 world. And in a case if it is, how to spot them and does transfer pak works on them?


----------



## bananapi761 (Nov 22, 2018)

Virdoo said:


> Does anyone has any infos about fake N64 games? Specific about Pokemon stadium (2). I'm unable to find any concern infos about that topic so I'm wondering if bootlegs are a thing in N64 world. And in a case if it is, how to spot them and does transfer pak works on them?


They can be made, but I doubt it since they would probably cost about as much to manufacture than to buy used, in the case of most games. Maybe you'd find some on etsy or someplace similar, but they'll usually let you know.


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 22, 2018)

I have seen quite a few, I was checking this out while collecting my complete PAL (unboxed) collection...

https://retrocomputing.stackexchang...unlicensed-games-released-for-the-nintendo-64

http://nintendoage.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=5&threadid=117078

Also watch out for people repro'ing lables, and sticking conker, snowboard kids 2, or star craft on fifa 99 or worse cheap old game carts....

There are also some good ones, like the OOT master quest rom from the GC disc & translated sin and punishment on a real cart to play on real hardware


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 22, 2018)

There are a ton of reproduction carts around, especially recently, but they're not really particularly expensive to manufacture as mentioned above. But they're usually marked as such in the places they're available like Etsy and eBay. At best I would recommend staying away from any deceptively cheap eBay copies (think like $20 or lower, for your particular game), or any copies that look "too" perfect condition. One of the better things to look for when seeing if a cartridge is a reproduction or an original is to check the label itself. Reproduction carts almost always have overly glossy labels, so they're super easy to spot from pictures. You can also look at all the edges on the cart (like on the Nintendo logo on the back, or the two strips on the front of the cart), real carts have a much "sharper" line, whereas repros are softer and less defined because of the casting process used.


I actually personally don't mind getting modern reproduction carts (that are purposely sold and labeled as such, of course), because modern manufacturing practices have a bit more quality than sub-2000 Chinese fakes produced years ago. I've got some SNES repro carts of some of the more expensive games (like Earthbound and Chrono Trigger) that cost $15 each and play identical to the original games with no issues so far.


----------



## Virdoo (Nov 22, 2018)

Eeew that ugly black glue on motherboard is showing its legit. Unfortunately, im not able to ask seller to open it, but i can do it it by myself when game comes.


----------



## Rodrigo Mafra (Nov 23, 2018)

Back in the 90's I had some Pirate games and the quality was very poor.
It were 70% lighter, the drews were plastic and the region lock was larger, to fit in both us and Jp consoles.

And were needed an adapter with a batery, or an adapter with a slot to put an original game and use it's batery.


----------



## iLL wiLL (Aug 19, 2019)

I got a copy of excitebike sealed for $100 which I thought was a good deal thin I opened it.the plastic around the cartridge didn't look right out looked more like a clear bag and if I remember they where like a cloudy poly looking bag and the cartridge looks off and I read somewhere about the h seam .I remember that now but this game didn't have it.if I remember correctly the older games weren't sealed like that.well now that I opened it lost its value if it is real.I'm kinda pissed off because I'm starting to collect these again.I found a copy of famicom mario 3 which back then when I bought it I knew the copy I bought was fake but just to have the game 2 years ahead of the USA I didn't care and nobody believed I had it till they came over and actually played it!!!I remember paying$150 but didn't keep it as soon as the USA version was ready to come out I sold it 5 months ahead of time and got my money back but now I just want it for my collection.I would have probably kept it out it was real.


----------



## Virdoo (Nov 16, 2019)

Any ideas how do bootleg Pokemon games for 64 work? Are they available to transfer pokemons from original games?


----------



## Virdoo (Feb 3, 2020)

To anybody who's still wondering about the same question if it's able to transfer Pokemons from original games to the bootleg Stadium, the answer is yes. I'm able to run the game on 64 although my Pokemon stadium 2 is bootleg. Since I'm playing this game for the first time, I'm not sure where I should to transfer my Pokemons. I can select them in the menu where it asks for my team, but is it possible to transfer it and leave them in the game?


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Feb 3, 2020)

Virdoo said:


> To anybody who's still wondering about the same question if it's able to transfer Pokemons from original games to the bootleg Stadium, the answer is yes. I'm able to run the game on 64 although my Pokemon stadium 2 is bootleg. Since I'm playing this game for the first time, I'm not sure where I should to transfer my Pokemons. I can select them in the menu where it asks for my team, but is it possible to transfer it and leave them in the game?


Well, it has been almost 20 years, but I believe I remember a "Team Registration" option that would let you save preset teams that could include Pokémon from Game Boy carts, which would then be usable without them.


----------



## Virdoo (Feb 3, 2020)

So does that means that Pokemon stay on my Gold cartridge? It just makes identical copy of them on Stadium?


----------



## Shady Guy Jose (Feb 3, 2020)

Virdoo said:


> So does that means that Pokemon stay on my Gold cartridge? It just makes identical copy of them on Stadium?


Exactly


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 20, 2020)

Virdoo said:


> Does anyone has any infos about fake N64 games? Specific about Pokemon stadium (2). I'm unable to find any concern infos about that topic so I'm wondering if bootlegs are a thing in N64 world. And in a case if it is, how to spot them and does transfer pak works on them?



Yes, there's a lot of fake N64 games nowadays because people recently discovered how to circunvent the CIC chip protection. You can find a lot of those on chinese websites that ships worldwide but personally, i'd just recommend you to buy a flashcard.

Also, for Pokemon Stadium 2 there are some strange anti-piracy methods used in the game that makes it impossible to save on flashcards released before Everdrive 64 3.0 or fake cartridges, at least for now.


----------



## Virdoo (Feb 20, 2020)

horokeusama said:


> Yes, there's a lot of fake N64 games nowadays because people recently discovered how to circunvent the CIC chip protection. You can find a lot of those on chinese websites that ships worldwide but personally, i'd just recommend you to buy a flashcard.
> 
> Also, for Pokemon Stadium 2 there are some strange anti-piracy methods used in the game that makes it impossible to save on flashcards released before Everdrive 64 3.0 or fake cartridges, at least for now.



I can confirm that Stadium and Majora's mask are working alright. No problems with saving.


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 20, 2020)

Virdoo said:


> I can confirm that Stadium and Majora's mask are working alright. No problems with saving.



I was talking about specifically about Pokemon Stadium 2.


----------



## Virdoo (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm talking about stadium 2 as well=D


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm reviving this thread with one question. 

*What's the best place to buy N64 repros? *

Prices for legit carts are atrocious. I'm just trying to have some fun, not be super serious about my collection.


----------



## cvskid (Mar 13, 2021)

LightyKD said:


> I'm reviving this thread with one question.
> 
> *What's the best place to buy N64 repros? *
> 
> Prices for legit carts are atrocious. I'm just trying to have some fun, not be super serious about my collection.


In that case don't bother wasting money on n64 repro carts. Make a 1 time payment and buy a evedrive 64 flashcart instead. The amount of money you would spend on repro carts would eventually add up to the price of a flashcart plus more anyways.
 With this you can have every n64 game ever made on 1 cart.


https://krikzz.com/store/home/55-everdrive-64-x7.html

https://everdrive.me/cartridges/ed64x7.html


----------



## zfreeman (Mar 13, 2021)

LightyKD said:


> I'm reviving this thread with one question.
> 
> *What's the best place to buy N64 repros? *
> 
> Prices for legit carts are atrocious. I'm just trying to have some fun, not be super serious about my collection.


Aliexpress. Also, these reproductions the past few years have been on par or better quality than the originals, especially when comparing with the age difference.


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 13, 2021)

cvskid said:


> In that case don't bother wasting money on n64 repro carts. Make a 1 time payment and buy a evedrive 64 flashcart instead. The amount of money you would spend on repro carts would eventually add up to the price of a flashcart plus more anyways.
> With this you can have every n64 game ever made on 1 cart.
> 
> 
> ...




Oh I know but I watched my wife play Mario 64 tonight and it was like magic. There's just something about popping in an individual cart and playing old school style. Also I think out daughter will get a kick out of it. Gotta train the kids classically  ! 



zfreeman said:


> Aliexpress. Also, these reproductions the past few years have been on par or better quality than the originals, especially when comparing with the age difference.



Thanks for the suggestion. I was already looking at the site but thanks to you I know it's the absolute best place. Also, if the stickers are wrong on the carts I know where I can get some "offical" stickers to make things look legit!


----------



## LightyKD (May 6, 2021)

My first batch of repros came in over the past few days! I received the following games.

** Banjo Kazooie
* Conker's Bad Fur Day
* Kirby: The Crystal Shards
* Mario Kart 64
* Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon
* Sin and Punishment*

Of the six, only Banjo Kazooie needs to be replaced. Banjo will not hold onto its save file after you turn off the system (I tested this on two consoles). So far, less then a week in and the other five seem to be working as needed. For those of you with repros, are your Game Paks still in working order? I would love to talk to other repro owners to get their take on things!


----------



## zfreeman (May 6, 2021)

Banjo Kazooie uses EEPROM to save. Maybe the chip is shot and needs replaced. Unless they somehow patched it to use SRAM. That would require having a battery.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2021)

zfreeman said:


> Banjo Kazooie uses EEPROM to save. Maybe the chip is shot and needs replaced. Unless they somehow patched it to use SRAM. That would require having a battery.




I posted pics of the board on the Reddit N64 page












No CR-2032 here. You can clearly see the spot for one on the back of the board. The seller thought there was a battery inside but I explained to that person that Banjo Kazooie does not use a battery save. I'm still waiting for a reply to my last message. Also my dispute is still open. I hate having one open, especially since the other items are perfectly fine.


----------



## zfreeman (May 7, 2021)

You could try reflowing the solder on that M28C64C-20K6. It might just be a pin not making contact.


----------



## LightyKD (May 7, 2021)

zfreeman said:


> You could try reflowing the solder on that M28C64C-20K6. It might just be a pin not making contact.



LOL my soldering skills are shit. At some point I plan to work on that.


----------



## pinbi7 (May 7, 2021)

Metal Jesus Rocks on the subject


----------



## LightyKD (May 11, 2021)

So, here's something funny. I purchased another copy of Banjo Kazooie (also a repro). This new copy wont even initiate the save. I'm waiting on eBay to send my refund but I have a feeling I'll be stuck with two copies of this game. Anyone interested in fumbling with the boards? If anything these repro copies would be good for a speed runner.

 I'll be happy to mail to anyone in the US. I'm also thinking $10 for just a board or $10 + a  (very) cheap steam key, for the whole cart (gotta recoup the shipping cost lol). Now if you're the soldering type and can figure out how to get these things saving, talk to me lol. I just want a working game. From now on, I think that I'll limit my repros to games that require the Controller Pak. Judging from my repro copy of Mystical Ninja, that should be safe.

I really don't want to judge all repros based on two failed copies of Banjo Kazooie. I have 5 others that are currently working just fine. I also have a copy of DK64 that should be arriving this week and a copy of Wonder Project J2 arriving within the month. I wonder what's so different about Banjo Kazooie. Are these things being made in a rush or is the program they are using to dump the ROM, corrupted in some way?


----------



## zfreeman (May 12, 2021)

They probably rushed it. In this case, it sounds like it doesn't have the correct jumper configuration for saving; two points on the board are not bridged (e.g. 4k EEPROM). The PCBs are one-size-fits-all, so they programmed the games all at once, ignoring differing save types.

You could use a metal marker to bridge the points, but if it's already bridged for the wrong configuration, you would need a soldering iron to unbridge it.


----------



## LightyKD (May 12, 2021)

zfreeman said:


> They probably rushed it. In this case, it sounds like it doesn't have the correct jumper configuration for saving; two points on the board are not bridged (e.g. 4k EEPROM). The PCBs are one-size-fits-all, so they programmed the games all at once, ignoring differing save types.
> 
> You could use a metal marker to bridge the points, but if it's already bridged for the wrong configuration, you would need a soldering iron to unbridge it.



I will post a picture of the 2nd board after I get past this eBay dispute issue. Should be within a day or two.


----------



## hippy dave (May 13, 2021)

zfreeman said:


> You could use a metal marker to bridge the points, but if it's already bridged for the wrong configuration, you would need a soldering iron to unbridge it.


Could always go primitive and scrape it with a knife


----------



## LightyKD (May 15, 2021)

As promised, updated pictures of my N64 repro adventure. Both boards are Banjo Kazooie (defective).











AliExpress (Left) / eBay (Right)

And more below...



Spoiler





















On another happy note, I received my copy of Donkey Kong 64 today. Also a repro and it came in a grey shell. Luckily I had a yellow shell purchased just for this occasion. With a little hot knife help I was able to get everything looking pretty and my my wife and kid are playing. It also looks as if the seller took the time to test the board's ability to save. There were two files already on the cart when it arrived. After my kid is done playing I'll do a quick check to see if both of our saves are on the cartridge.


----------

